# Key Post: Theme Parks



## sueellen (9 Jun 2004)

Some web site addresses for the above

*U.K.*

Alton Towers

Blackpool Pleasure Beach

Chessington

Drayton Manor

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

Scotland's Theme Park M&Ds

Oakwood

Thorpe Park


*Spain*

[broken link removed]


*Review sites for theme parks*

[broken link removed]


----------

